# Cape San Blas, OIL FREE thru 7-10-2010



## Timbo 66 (Jul 10, 2010)

We just got back from our one week at the Cape. Well it rained for the first 2 days, then cleared up a bit. The bite off the beach was very slow. I booked a trip out of Presnells with Capt Bobby but he has took a leave of absence. We used Capt Allen Duke on Friday the 9th. Capt Allen sure put us on some fish. We limited out on the reds and released a few over 28". We also caught 2 cobia to small had to release them, a good bit of trout, as well as the normal sharks. No oil why we were there which was a blessing. Here are a few pics.


----------



## contender* (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice catch.. Did ya'll camp??


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jul 10, 2010)

No sir we rented a house on the cape.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Very nice!*

My wife and I have been going down there twice a year for the past 7 years.  I've never hired a charter but i've been thinking about it.  I usually take my yak.  Nice fish..


----------



## contender* (Jul 11, 2010)

Timbo 66 said:


> No sir we rented a house on the cape.



K, thanks. I've been looking for info on camping down there. Maybe try it next year...


----------



## gtparts (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeff Phillips is/was down their and his pics of the beach are gorgeous...... clean white sand and blue-green water. Think he picked up where ya'll left off.


----------



## bigtall (Jul 11, 2010)

I just got back from Mexico Beach yesterday. Spent the week on the beach looking across the bay at the cape. It was a great week with near perfect conditions. My fishing was limited to the beach. The first few days were filled with cat after cat, but thursday and friday saw several pompano, whiting, and I caught two remoras. I will post a pic of the latter as soon as I can. Very odd little fish.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jul 11, 2010)

The weather was alot better starting on last wednesday thru saturday. Just hate to come home.


----------

